# Home Visit Tomorrow!



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I will keep my fingers and paws crossed here that they give you two paws up on the approval.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Good luck!!!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Good luck! Don't let them rake you over the coals haha! I hope you get the foster  And tell your 'kids' to be on their best behavior


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> Good luck! Don't let them rake you over the coals haha! I hope you get the foster  And tell your 'kids' to be on their best behavior


LOL....My "kids" are at their worst behavior when we get company! They get so excited... I hope Charlie doesn't knock the lady over :doh:


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Gopod luck. These "throw aways" and lost treasures need every chance they can get.


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

good luck! we had ours last night and it went well. I tried to tire Bailey out beforehand but she was so excited to see the lady and her dog that we had all sorts of puppy energy, and she didn't mind at all! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I bet you'll do fine!
Good Luck!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

MyGoldenCharlie said:


> LOL....My "kids" are at their worst behavior when we get company! They get so excited... I hope Charlie doesn't knock the lady over :doh:


Mine too! They become bouncing balls!!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Well, the home visit went well, Barb brought her girl Sadie to visit with the boys. They all got along well. We were busy talking everything was just fine and my *Bo peed on my rug!! :doh::doh:*
He has had maybe 2 accidents in the house since we have had him and tonight he let it rip while we had company!!! I guess we just were not paying attention to him and he had to go! LOL
But all is well and Barb said she she's no problem for us to be approved to foster for them


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Yes!!*

YES, MyGoldenCharlie!!

I think Bo sealed the deal!!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Congrats, good job Bo..too funny


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Here is to hoping you get accepted. Let us all know when you get the final word.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

woo hoo! i can't wait to hear about your first foster!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks guys!!

Gotta go clean my rug now! LOL


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Glad things went well today!


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

Congratulations! That is wonderful that the home visit went to so well!



Tiffany


----------

